
Seriosity To Fix Email Overload (or not) - perler
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/02/28/seriosity-to-fix-email-overload-or-not/
======
amichail
I like it, and yes, I'm sure you can combine it with social networks to get
something compelling (e.g., you can make it cheaper to send email to people
who have designated you as a friend, etc.). It's strange to see the
overwhelmingly negative reaction on TechCrunch though.

~~~
eli
Well, because it won't eliminate the junk messages vying for my attention, it
will just earn me fake email currency for reading them. This does not help the
overall goal of email overload.

If I trust the person sending the message, he/she can just use the "Priority"
feature. If I don't trust him/her, then I don't see why messages with more
virtual currency units are necessarily more important than those with less.

